# Look at this thing



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is recorded in the "Red Book" of Vietnam as one of the most precious poultry need tobe preserved. In the past this is the only chicken selectively chosen as the food for King. Some major characteristics - The only type of chicken having biggest leg in the world, red and no coverage - scabrous head like a bamboo root, thick skin - heavy weight ranging from 4-6kg for one matured cock and 3-4kg for one hen - damson-coloured feather - Raising period: 8-10 months - Very tasty and delicious - Feed: corn, rice, vegetables... - breeding: 3 to 4 times per year, each time has about 5-7 eggs, very low success rate. - Longevity: ~5 years

_I spotted this in our media files. Really strange looking bird. _


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

He looks very angry, probably because people make fun of his giant fat legs lol


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Look up some of the Jungle Fowl gamefowl breeds. They are not particularly human friendly. Their heads are often described as reptilian and harsh because of the brows. There are small and large strains and some roos can grow 32 to 35 inches tall. During the 1700s to 1800s various JF breeds were imported to Ireland and England to cross for gamefowl use. There is even a couple percent of JF genetic material in many modern Bantams and it is hard to find Old English that do not have some tiny bit of JF. My Pioneer Red Ginger Bantams are a nearly extinct strain and they have significant JF in their background. Mine are very tame and friendly though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Then they would be more like my Guineas. Even though they know me, live with me, depend on me for their treats, a pair would just as soon rip my head off if I get too close to their keets.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

As we have discussed, Guineas have some very ancient genetic material and while somewhat domesticated by humans, they have remained essentially unchanged. Well, excepting modern colors.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh I know. That's why those that start making noises about getting some that I tell them they are not chickens and that they had better be able to adapt or it won't work.


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

That thing is wild!! His legs give me a little bit of the heebie jeebies!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Exactly. When I saw it was sure it wasn't real.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

There are many breeds of Jungle Fowl and some of their heads, feet and that reptilian brow look like the Velociraptors from Jurassic Park!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know what would happen if that thing became a fad over here. There would end up being scads of them advertised just to get rid of them.


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

Lol sometimes I feel like my girls are velociraptors anyway! But, I see now how prehistoric these guys can really look! And yep! Lots of chicks and then boom you have a giant legged rooster and suddenly people would change their minds. We used to have a pet store growing up and dealt with it constantly.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Occasionally, you see them advertised. The gamefowl community, in the Phillipines especially, breed small amounts of JF into their birds. But think about it, what do you do with a 35 inch tall rooster that is not friendly? They are supposed to be super durable birds and some are more cold tolerant than others. The other really tall/big chicken, I can think of is the Kosovo Long Crower which is much more of a regular chicken and more friendly. I saw a Roo that was 32 inches tall and very beautiful and very tame.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Here is a picture of a Thai Shamo. Again, a large chicken that is not particularly human friendly.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's not exactly eye candy either.


----------

